# Dry, sore eyes & always thirsty



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

Does anyone else suffer these same symptons. I recently went to a naturpath for this & she thinks this is related to my IBS-C condition which I guess makes sense. Any experience with this & any suggestions? Oh, and yes I drink about 2lts of water a day....


----------



## UKgirl (Sep 10, 2001)

We're all told hat we should drink about 2 lts of water a day for our health aren't we? So that must be good for you ;-)On eof the things that causes lots of thirst is diabetes, although if it was that I'm sure you'd have other symptoms too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

When i first had ibs i had the worst dry eyes. My friends had told me my eyes had shrunk in and i looked awful!! Wow....that made me feel bad. I drink coffee and plenty of water each day and that helps my dry eyes. Ocean


----------



## agendab (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, this happens to me, however, I had never associated the two.


----------



## jadjac (Jun 4, 2012)

Happens to me too.


----------



## tableandchairs (May 4, 2012)

I totally get this too....had no idea it was related to IBS. Wonder how.


----------



## Wendy74 (May 30, 2012)

Same here, was diagnosed with Ocular Rosacea in February then IBS about a month or so ago! Weird!


----------



## colikycate (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness, yes!


----------



## jarvi (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't know about being thirsty, but I certainly have a dry eye problem as well. I wonder what is the connection, if these two things really are related?


----------



## jobal (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes! I have the dry eye problem and never related the two. I don't think I used to drink enough water, but I am doing my best to keep myself hydrated now... Dry eye issue has not gone away yet....


----------



## TOK-715 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have dry eyes too. Especially after D when I'm dehydrated.


----------



## Bluesprite333 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi There,I'm a new member - recently diagnosed with IBS but have been dealing with it progressively getting worse over the last 5 years. I definitely see a relation between times when it's particularly bad and my eyes. I notice that I get styes regularly, along with dryness when I am having one of my "flares" as I call them. It usually takes about a week to resolve. I also think, in my case, certain foods contribute or worsen my IBS.


----------



## faerie (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey, are you on any meds?I take dicycolverine for my IBS which is really strongly anticholinergic so I get really dry with it. Interestingly, my friend who had really bad diarrhoea type IBS, has really chronically bad eyes, never made the connection!


----------



## Bluesprite333 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi There - not sure if you're asking me in particular, but no I'm not on any meds. Just I definitely notice a correlation between my eyes and IBS...like when it's bad, my eyes are really bad too.


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

you may have diabetes, go see a doctor...


----------



## MissS (Jul 17, 2012)

Alllease lookup Sjogrens syndrome.Also look up meibomian gland dysfunction and blefaritis. Your eye doctor should be able to diagnose these conditions relatively easily.I have meibomian gland dysfunction/blefaritis and it does get worse when my IBS gets worse. No idea why, all I know if that according to a Turkish study, people with blefaritis are more likely to have ANY disease than people without blefaritis - i.e. blefaritis is more common among people who also suffers from something else.Apparently the only disease that is not more prevalent among blefaritis sufferers is Parkinsons, woo me!


----------



## Bluesprite333 (Jul 7, 2012)

MajaSol said:


> you may have diabetes, go see a doctor...


Thanks - just had a complete physical, and I'm thin and I don't eat sweets anyway - but anyway, I'm in great health according to physicians - aside from this IBS (which to me wouldn't indicate great health) - but as you all know - to many people and some docs, if you look ok, and everything else if working ok, you're not really suffering or sick. :-/ Anyway, I just try and control my IBS, which keeps my eyes healthy too. I think there is some kind of link between inflammation in the gastrointestinal tract, and the mucosa of the eye - that's why I think when I have a "flare" it also affects the delicate skin around the eyes, leading to styes and dry eyes. I dunno...just a theory.  There's so much docs don't know, about the GI tract.


----------

